# Need some help Field guys!



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Well, you got a lot to learn.. :lol:

A field round is basically 28 targets, 4 arrows per target, scoring 5, 4, 3 or nada.. 

If it's a true field round (not a hunter round) then you will shoot from 20' to 80yds. There are many target presentations/shooting positions, so you need to learn those, or hope those you are with will help out (Field shooters generally will).

My advice, practice your long shots, 60-65yds, from there in are most of your shots. You'll only shoot 2 arrows at 80, 2 at 70 and the rest are 65 or less. You need to learn how to sight the long ones with a 5 pin sight.

I'm sure more will chime in, I'll find you a link to the rules.  :darkbeer:


----------



## DaddyPaul (Oct 24, 2003)

IGluIt4U said:


> Well, you got a lot to learn.. :lol:
> 
> A field round is basically 28 targets, 4 arrows per target, scoring 5, 4, 3 or nada..
> 
> ...


I have a plan for the 80 and 70, I'll have a 60 yarder of course. I know a fella who shot it last year and he said that there are animal targets. Would that make it the hunter round?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

DaddyPaul said:


> I have a plan for the 80 and 70, I'll have a 60 yarder of course. I know a fella who shot it last year and he said that there are animal targets. Would that make it the hunter round?


No, that makes it an animal round.. you just got really lucky.. 

It's the easiest of all field venues (field, hunter, animal).

There are 28 targets, the ranges are shorter and if you score your first shot on each target, you only shoot 28 arrows.. :thumb:

If you miss, or don't know for sure, you move up a bit closer and shoot a second arrow, and you can repeat that one more time. Each step up costs you points on scoring.. so make the first one count.

I gotta check.. the max range is less than 80 .. :nod: (I'm thinkin 65, but I haven't shot a round since Nats last year)


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

Field and hunter rounds are paper targets with circles. Animal rounds are paper targets with animals shooting at known yardage dots on the animals kinda like 3D. But all 3 are field venue possibilities.

Get yourself some CE 3D Selects, ACCs, or Victory Nanoforce arrows. Each are about $125/dozen and will work fine without breaking the bank.

Like was already said, focus on shots from 65 yards in.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Ok, here you go.. (thanks NFAA) :zip:

C. Animal Round

1. Standard Unit:
The 14 targets form a unit. Twice around the unit makes a round or two such units laid out
differently make a round. Once the maximum and minimum distances are known, then the
target distance can be laid out anywhere within these distances and be according to NFAA
rules.

2. Targets:
2.1 The targets for this round are animal targets with the scoring area divided into two
parts. The high scoring area is oblong while the low scoring area is the area
between the high scoring area and the “hide and hair” line or “feathers”, as the case
may be. The area between the “hide and hair” line to the outside of the carcass is
considered a non-scoring area. A bonus dot (valued one point) is located in the
middle of the high scoring area and colored white on dark targets and black on
light targets. This bonus dot will be mandatory at NFAA National and Sectional
Field Championships and optional at other events..

2.2 The high scoring area of Group No. 1 (plus or minus 1/8”) is 8 ¾ inches wide by
14 ¼ inches long with rounded ends. Targets in this group are the black bear,
grizzly bear, deer, moose, elk, and caribou. A bonus 6.5 cm dot (valued one point)
is located in the middle of the high scoring area and colored white on dark targets
and black on light targets.

2.3 The high scoring area of Group No. 2 (plus or minus 1/8”) is 6 ¾ inches wide by
10 ¼ inches long with rounded ends. Targets in this group are the small black bear,
antelope, small deer, wolf, and mountain lion. A bonus 5 cm dot (valued one point)
is located in the middle of the high scoring area and colored white on dark targets
and black on light targets.

2.4 The high scoring area of Group No. 3 (plus or minus 1/8”) is 4 ¼ inches wide by 6
¾ inches long with rounded ends. Targets in this group are the coyote, raccoon,
javelina, turkey, fox, goose, wildcat, and pheasant. A bonus 3.5 cm dot (valued one
point) is located in the middle of the high scoring area and colored white on dark
targets and black on light targets.

2.5 The high scoring area of Group No. 4 (plus or minus 1/8”) is 2 inches wide by 3
3/8 inches long with rounded ends. Targets in this group are the turtle, duck,
grouse, crow, skunk, woodchuck, jack rabbit, and rockchuck. A bonus 2 cm dot
(valued one point) is located in the middle of the high scoring area and colored
white on dark targets and black on light targets.

3. Shooting Positions:
3.1 The following chart gives distances and target groups:
Positions Group Targets Max Yds Min Yds Spread Yds
3 walk-up shots 1 3 60 40 20
3 walk-up shots 2 3 45 30 15
4 one position shots 3 4 35 20 15
4 one position shots 4 4 20 10 10

3.2 The shooting position shall be marked with its exact distance for the National and
Sectional level tournament and may be marked at tournaments below that level.

3.3 Each target in Group 1 is a five-yard walk-up. In a 14-target unit, there are three
targets in this group. Select your distances between 60 and 40 yards for the first
stake, move up five yards for the next stake and five more yards for the third stake.

3.4 Each target in Group 2 is a three-yard walk-up. In a 14-target unit, there are three
targets in this group. Select your distance between 45 and 30 yards for the first
stake, move up three yards for the next stake and three more yards for last stake.

3.5 Each target in Group 3 is one distance. In a 14-target unit, there are four targets in
this group. All arrows shall be shot from the single stake at a distance selected
between 35 and 20 yards. If two target faces are side-by side, the archer on the left
shoots the left target. If two target faces are one above the other, the first two
archers shoot the bottom target.

3.6 Each target in Group 4 is one distance. In a 14-target unit, there are four targets in
this group. All arrows shall be shot from the single stake at a distance selected
between 20 yards and 10 yards. The first two archers shoot the bottom target faces,
and the archer on the left shoots the left target.

4. Shooting Rules:
A maximum of three marked arrows may be shot, in successive order, and the highest
scoring arrow will count. In the case of walk-up targets the first arrow must be shot from
the farthest stake, the second arrow from the middle stake, and the third arrow from the
nearest stake, in order to be scored. No archer shall advance to the target and then return to
the stake to shoot again in the event of a missed arrow.

5. Scoring:

5.1 
21, 20 or 18 for the first arrow
17, 16 or 14 for the second arrow
13, 12 or 10 for the third arrow

5.2 In all NFAA Rounds, an arrow shaft need only touch the line to be counted in the
area of next higher value.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

The distances table (max shot is 60)


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

When they say walk-up, they refer to the pins on a target and the distance between pins. Most of the yardages are odd (not even 5yd increments), but all are marked, so it's not to hard on a pin shooter.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Oct 24, 2003)

I'm going to have to get some more information cause I know he said something about shooting from 80 yards, but also mentioned animal targets. Maybe we are shooting more than one part of a field round? Hell I'm lost now for sure!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Here is a typical animal target.. the field and hunter targets are you're ol fashioned black and white circle targets.. :lol:


----------



## DaddyPaul (Oct 24, 2003)

Straight from the application:

ARCHERY – June 24 & 25, 2010
Competition begins at 8 am each day . 3-D Animal Targets at unknown distances are Thursday and Field
Archery with DOTS and Animal Targets at know distances are Friday. Women categories are Open
Unlimited and Hunter Class. Men categories are Open Unlimited and Hunter (up to 35, 35-45 & 46+) and
also Traditional. Please see website for more detail on the rules. Requires additional fee of $10 if you
compete both days.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Field and hunter are the same except the target face colors are reversed and you shoot from odd yardages in a hunter round, a lot of walkups.. field is more in 5yd increments with fewer walkups but both have long shots, 80 for field, 70 for hunter and 60 for animal.

There is a sticky at the top of the forum (NFAA Classes) and in the first post there is a link to the NFAA rules, which explain em all.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

That's an animal round.. you don't need to shoot to 80.. :nono: :wink:

The rules I posted apply to that field event.. :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## DaddyPaul (Oct 24, 2003)

The winner of my class last year shot a 552. Is that beatable or is it a solid score?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

DaddyPaul said:


> The winner of my class last year shot a 552. Is that beatable or is it a solid score?


Sure it is.. since you get 21 for a dot, you can get over a 560. A perfect round, 28 dots, is a 588, but that is a good score.. :wink:


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

where are the games this year?


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

I suggest studying those rules that Sticky posted well, because you will be competing with archers in your own group. They may be willing to help, and they may not.

Since you're familiar with 3-D an animal round doesn't shoot very different. you have the advantage of marked yardage, so the most critical things that will cost you points, and the easiest ways to mess up will be shooting from the wrong stake, or hitting the wrong target on multiple faces. Do that and the shots don't count. I've done both. So have quite a few others here too.

What his post doesn't say is this;
On targets with multiple faces the right shooter shoots the right target, and left shooter shoots the left target.
First shooters shoot bottom targets, and second shooters shoot top targets.
Shooters reverse order, and positions at the midpoint of the course/between units.
Twice in the shoot you will shot a butt with 16 small faces. They are shot in columns by each shooter.

From the NFAA website;
http://www.nfaa-archery.org/field/info.cfm


> The animal round is much like the 3-D round but the targets are 2-D, that is, an animal printed on a sheet of paper that is usually pasted to cardboard. Once again, distances are marked to give everyone an equal chance. Scoring is a bit different on this round. You take three of your arrows and mark them 1, 2, and 3. When you get to the shooting stake you shoot arrow number 1. If you hit the scoring area you need not shoot another arrow. If you miss the first shot you move up to the next shooting stake and shoot number 2. If you hit the scoring zone there's no need to shoot number 3. If you missed number one and two, move up and shoot number three. The scoring area is divided into two parts, the vital area and non-vital, with a bonus X-ring in the center of the vital area, and scored accordingly. Scoring is based on where you hit with which arrow. The first arrow shot is scored 21, 20 or 18. The second arrow is scored 17, 16 or 14, and the third arrow is scored 13, 12 or 10. The best score per target is 21 and the total possible score for the round, a 588.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Wait... where did I get the idea that there was a bunny in the animal round?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

2005Ultramag said:


> Wait... where did I get the idea that there was a bunny in the animal round?


There is.. but it's all four shots from the 11 line.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Oct 24, 2003)

STUDENT-ARCHER said:


> where are the games this year?


Vero Beach, I think they are calling it the Treasure Coast?

I got some more clarification on the Field round. My bud who has shot it before says they do it different every year. He said that sometimes they shoot a field, hunter and animal round. That doesn't make sense though as the winning score was a 552 last year, if they shot all three rounds wouldn't the score have been much higher?

I reckon I'll train for what I can and hope for the best unless I can get very specific directions on what we'll be shooting. I'm going to emal the folks running it and try to get some information!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

They probably aren't shooting a full round of each...actually I promise you they aren't shooting a full round of each. You wouldn't get 3 rounds finished in one day....and most couldn't shoot that many arrows in a day if they could get it in.

A lot of times you will shoot a round with one half field and the other hunter.....I'm still leery as of the 552 score since the top guys in BHFS barely do that...that is a smoking score for pins. Last year at Nationals there were only 3 people in that class that broke a 550...and only 2 rounds were a 552 or better unless Tim did it with both of field rounds. 

I would be getting on the phone with someone running the shoot and find out what EXACTLY will be shot. The hunter round is MUCH harder on a pin shooter then the field round is usually since most of the shots are "between" yardages.

Your gonna need to get some of the target faces....and then learn to shoot them from the distances. You at least need an indea of how to hold.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Oct 24, 2003)

BH,
I thought that score was kinda high myself. I have emailed the folks that are running the thing but haven't heard back yet. I'd really like to have an idea of what to expect. I'm decent at gap shooting but it'd still be nice to know the layout of the course before the day we shoot it!


----------



## DaddyPaul (Oct 24, 2003)

All 2009 scores:
2009 Florida Police & Fire Games

Archery –(3-D Animal) – Final Results


Women Hunter Class
Gold Cindy VanDyke	Sarasota CO SO	323

Men Hunter Under 35
Gold Adam LaRiviere	Sarasota CO SO	336
Silver Brad Yackel Volusia CO SO	298
Bronze DJ Bennett Jr Sarasota SO 284

Men Hunter Over 35
Gold Jason Polk Union CI 391	
Silver Rick Dorey WPB Fire Rescue	387
Bronze Mark Hardee DOC 382

Men Traditional
Gold Douglas Bickford	Vero Bch PD 286
Silver Kawailani Kuikahi	Lakeland FD 260
Bronze Duane Crowley	Palm bay FR 259

Men Unlimited Class Over 35
Gold John Agostinelli	Coral Springs FD	359
Silver Joseph Bryant Volusia Co SO	329
Bronze Hal Lee Volusia Co SO	312

Men Unlimited Class Under 35
Gold Mike Calhoun Clay Co So 378




Archery – (Field) – Final Results 


Women Open Unlimited
Gold Kathy Chin Lakeland PD 443

Women Hunter Class
Gold Cindy VanDyke Sarasota CO SO	460
Silver Carol Baulac Polk CO SO 249

Men Unlimited Under 35
Gold Michael Calhoune Clay CO SO 512

Men Unlimited Over 35
Gold John Agostinelli Coral Springs PD	527
Silver Joe Page Wakulla CO SO	486
Bronze Michael Lawrence Clay CO SO 476 

Men Hunter Under 35
Gold Brad Yackel Volusia CO SO	462
Silver William Suggs FWC 460

Men Hunter Over 35
Gold Rick Dorey WPB Fire Rescue	552
Silver Jason Polk Union CI 540
Bronze Chuck White Clay CO SO 507

Men Traditional
Gold William Hill State 306
Silver John Rall Broward CO SO	298
Bronze Douglas Bickford Vero Beach PD	249


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

There is a field shoot tomorrow morning in Inglis....Field/Hunter/Animal....you should come!

SB


----------



## DaddyPaul (Oct 24, 2003)

I've got church in the AM, then have to hang with my son while my wife and daughter go to a wedding shower. Would be good experience though for sure!


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

DaddyPaul said:


> All 2009 scores:
> 2009 Florida Police & Fire Games
> 
> Archery –(3-D Animal) – Final Results
> ...


There's some very good shooting going on there.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Oct 24, 2003)

Here ya go, sounds like we'll shoot both a Field and Animal round?

Hello Sir and welcome to the Florida Police and Fire Games. Your Archery question is answered as follows: 
On the day of field archery we use the National Field Archery Course of fire followed by an animal round , also from the National Field Archery Association. The two scores from that day are added together for your final total score of the day. The Field or hunter round are similar and consist of 28 targets that range in distance of 25 feet out to one shot at 80 yards. Most targets are between 25 yards and 58 yards. Each target, you shoot four arrows and you are given the exact distance prior to shooting. You will be paired with 2 or three people in your class, similar to golf and you will shoot as a 3 some or 4 some similar to golf and move together from one target to the next. After everyone in your group shoots a particular target, all will move forward together to score that target. The animal round is similar, except, there will be pictures of animals, with a circle in the kill zone. If you hit the circle, you get the maximum amount of points, If you miss the circle, but hit the animal you get a less amount, if you miss the entire animal, you can shoot again, but your score goes down. All of the rules can be found on the National Field Archery Web Site. www.NFAA.com.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Something doesn't seem right. The scores you habve posted seem like scores from just a field or hunter round. If they are combined scores between Field and even 1/2 an animal round, you should not have a hard time whooping up on them even with Rudimentary archery skills...

A field or hunter round has a max score of 560- Half an animal round would be a max of 294...something is amiss...

You will have fun shooting that field round though...


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

the website is wrong.

it should be www.fieldarchery.com look for the documents link in the left margin, then look for the 'constitution and by-laws' link for the pdf of the good book.




DaddyPaul said:


> Here ya go, sounds like we'll shoot both a Field and Animal round?
> 
> Hello Sir and welcome to the Florida Police and Fire Games. Your Archery question is answered as follows:
> On the day of field archery we use the National Field Archery Course of fire followed by an animal round , also from the National Field Archery Association. The two scores from that day are added together for your final total score of the day. The Field or hunter round are similar and consist of 28 targets that range in distance of 25 feet out to one shot at 80 yards. Most targets are between 25 yards and 58 yards. Each target, you shoot four arrows and you are given the exact distance prior to shooting. You will be paired with 2 or three people in your class, similar to golf and you will shoot as a 3 some or 4 some similar to golf and move together from one target to the next. After everyone in your group shoots a particular target, all will move forward together to score that target. The animal round is similar, except, there will be pictures of animals, with a circle in the kill zone. If you hit the circle, you get the maximum amount of points, If you miss the circle, but hit the animal you get a less amount, if you miss the entire animal, you can shoot again, but your score goes down. All of the rules can be found on the National Field Archery Web Site. www.NFAA.com.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Oct 24, 2003)

psargeant said:


> Something doesn't seem right. The scores you habve posted seem like scores from just a field or hunter round. If they are combined scores between Field and even 1/2 an animal round, you should not have a hard time whooping up on them even with Rudimentary archery skills...
> 
> A field or hunter round has a max score of 560- Half an animal round would be a max of 294...something is amiss...
> 
> You will have fun shooting that field round though...





rock monkey said:


> the website is wrong.
> 
> it should be www.fieldarchery.com look for the documents link in the left margin, then look for the 'constitution and by-laws' link for the pdf of the good book.



I agree with both of you, the scores seem like only one round, not two. I don't know for sure if they know what we're shooting to be honest. I may just have to run what I brung on game day!


----------



## DaddyPaul (Oct 24, 2003)

I was told that due to time constraints they only shot one round last year. Plan this year is for a field round and an animal round.........................I think.


----------

